# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Manolo Tomàs: "El nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Ebro tendrá un impacto ambiental devastador"

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/planifi...vastador-42690

29/12/13 

Manolo Tomàs: "El nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Ebro tendrá un impacto ambiental devastador"


Delta del Ebro

Europa Press 
La Plataforma en Defensa de l'Ebre ha anunciado que iniciará una nueva etapa de movilizaciones para parar el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro, contra el que *este viernes ya ha celebrado una primera concentración en la plaza del Carrilet de Tortosa (Tarragona) que ha reunido, según la Policía Local, a unas 180 personas.*
    En declaraciones a Europa Press, el portavoz de la plataforma, Manolo Tomàs, ha mostrado su sorpresa por que el Consejo de Ministros no ha aprobado el plan pese a que el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, había anunciado en el Consejo Nacional del Agua la aprobación del plan en el consejo de este viernes.
    Tomàs ha explicado que el 11 de enero se celebrará la XII Asamblea de la plataforma para definir las nuevas movilizaciones, que han vivido su refundación con la concentración de este viernes, y ha criticado que el nuevo plan tendrá "un impacto ambiental devastador" y su contenido político, porque el tramo afectado será el que pasa por Catalunya.

----------


## Jonasino

Manolo Tomas "fuente fidedigna" para opinar sobre "impacto devastador".
'Vamos ya, que nos conocemos todos¡

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre, yo, tampoco voy a hablar de política en éste mensaje. Pero en éste caso mi opinión coincide en gran parte con la de Manolo Tomás.
Tanto en el Plan del Tajo como en el del Ebro, lo último que se mira es por el río y por cumplir la DMA, en el del Tajo han conseguido cambiar agua limpia por la de alcantarilla incluso bajo El Atazar, rebajar los caudales "ecológicos", y beneficiar intereses particulares. En el Ebro lo están preparando para hacer lo mismo. Los demás no me he interesado por ellos y no puedo opinar.
 En el caso del Ebro Cañete mira por trasvasar, que lo va a intentar a toda costa; los regantes ribereños por llevarse el agua a sus cultivos y ampliarlos, los catalanes por llevar agua a su tierra. Manolo Tomás y los que la Plataforma miran por el río, ya quisieran en el Tajo haber tenido una organización semejante, hoy la cosa sería distinta

 Como se dice por donde nací: mucho arroz para tan poco pollo. No hay agua en el río para tantos, los que tienen mar, que la desalinicen.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Hombre, yo, tampoco voy a hablar de política en éste mensaje. Pero en éste caso mi opinión coincide en gran parte con la de Manolo Tomás.
> Tanto en el Plan del Tajo como en el del Ebro, lo último que se mira es por el río y por cumplir la DMA, en el del Tajo han conseguido cambiar agua limpia por la de alcantarilla incluso bajo El Atazar, rebajar los caudales "ecológicos", y beneficiar intereses particulares. En el Ebro lo están preparando para hacer lo mismo. Los demás no me he interesado por ellos y no puedo opinar.
>  En el caso del Ebro Cañete mira por trasvasar, que lo va a intentar a toda costa; los regantes ribereños por llevarse el agua a sus cultivos y ampliarlos, los catalanes por llevar agua a su tierra. Manolo Tomás y los que la Plataforma miran por el río, ya quisieran en el Tajo haber tenido una organización semejante, hoy la cosa sería distinta
> 
>  Como se dice por donde nací: mucho arroz para tan poco pollo. No hay agua en el río para tantos, los que tienen mar, que la desalinicen.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Si pero ¿eso quien lo paga? ¿ todos nosotros a base de impuestos? No me gusta ni un pelo esa idea

----------


## Luján

> Si pero ¿eso quien lo paga? ¿ todos nosotros a base de impuestos? No me gusta ni un pelo esa idea


¿y qiuén te crees que paga los trasvases?

----------

Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las desalinizadoras se han construido con dinero de los impuestos de los españoles y con una parte importante de dinero de fondos europeos, que ahora están preguntándose por qué no se utilizan.
El trasvase actual está pagado con fondos españoles totalmente y su mantenimiento en parte está subvencionado por el Estado Español; sin ello, el precio del m3 sería mucho más alto. Posiblemente igual o superior a la desalación.
El trasvase del Ebro que de derogó en 2004, no consiguió nunca la financiación europea, aunque se intentó, por eso no se puso nada más que la primera piedra a última hora, y el actual que seguro van a plantear, no va a tener ni un céntimo de dinero de Fondos Comunitarios.

 Todas éstas grandes obras se pagan con dinero de los impuestos de los ciudadanos españoles. Pero en el caso de las desalinizadoras, como ves una parte nos la han subvencionado con fondos europeos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Sobre el tema de la desalinización os adjunto un enlace que recoje practicamente mi opinión sobre ello.
A mayor abundamiento de lo que dice una planta de este tipo no sólo tiene elevados gastos de funcionamiento sin9o también aunque no esté en marcha exige un goteo (por decir algo) de eurazos para que esté disponible (tenemos ejemplos aqui)
http://www.ehowenespanol.com/problem...n-info_223926/
Nota para moderadores: Si estimais que este tema no va con este hilo y estaría mejor en otro, por favor cambiarlo, que yo no recuerdo cómo se hace. Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esos puntos están ya perfectamente rebatidos y, en algún caso, desmontados en varios mensajes del subforo "desaladoras". Uno de ellos es éste: 
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-Jávea-Acciona

 En cualquier caso, éstos temas se pueden ver allí mejor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (07-ene-2014)

----------

